# Planting Alfalfa with a Gandy Orbit Air Seeder



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

I have had experience with Brillion and other drills. I was looking for input on Gandy equipment both good and bad. How accurate is the seed rate how even is the output? Being able to go 30 feet at a time is a big plus but only if it is even and has no skips. Would it be advisable to cut seed rate in half and go two directions?


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I have never used a gandy. Almost all of my hay was seeded with a brillon. Guys I know who have Gandys have told me that the older ones were not accurate for soybeans. Newer ones seem to be better. As expensive as seed is why take a chance to get done a little quicker. As far as half in two directions if it is that inaccurate then you have two half ass trips. Just my opinion. Dont know how accurate or age of your seeder. You only get one chance to seed alfalfa right.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

I totally agree with you Steve. I have heard some good things about the Gandy but not from enough people to completely trust it myself. That is why I was asking. The other reason is I would be able to use it to apply TR-10 and humates. I don't have a brillion myself and there is not one in the area to rent. I was going to have to travel to buy one but I think I will stick with that plan. The only problem is buying one to use only every few years but the cost of seed for one bad planting will nearly pay for the drill that will do it right the first time.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Saltwater, Are there any custom seeders in your area? I always have mine custom seeded. It's a lot cheaper than owning and working on a no-till seeder or any drill for that matter. Mike


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Hayman,
There are a few in the area. My problem is that they are cotton guys that are usually too busy because it is time to start stripping cotton about the time I need alfalfa planted. This has always created a problem as I can't ask them to put their stuff off for me. If I get desperate I will probably have to just wait. I did find one guy about 60 miles away that might be able to do it for me but haven't heard back from him yet. 
Thanks.


----------

